# Can't get humidity above 80%



## TankAddict1230 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi I am new to dart frogs and I can't seem to get my humidity much over 80%. I mist in the morning and at night and it stays at about 80%. I have two dendrobates azureus that seem to be doing great and are eating. My question is, is 80% enough for them? If not any tips on getting the humidity up more? Thank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm new too.. but I thought 70-90 was about the right range for humidity?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TankAddict1230 (Jan 22, 2017)

GOSKN5 said:


> I'm new too.. but I thought 70-90 was about the right range for humidity?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




I thought 100 was ideal. Maybe someone else can help us! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

You do not want a constant relative humidity of 100%.

80% throughout the day is fine. How are you measuring humidity? Do you have any ventilation?


----------



## TankAddict1230 (Jan 22, 2017)

erikm said:


> You do not want a constant relative humidity of 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> 80% throughout the day is fine. How are you measuring humidity? Do you have any ventilation?




Ok thank you. I have an acrylic top and I am using a hygrometer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Does the top have any venting? What type of hygrometer? Many of the cheap ones don't work very well in my experience.

Either way, some humidity fluctuation throughout the day is also good. Times of high humidity (100% after misting) and times of lower humidiity (don't let it get lower than 65%) are great for both the frogs and the plants. This is often easier to do if you have some ventilation.


----------



## TankAddict1230 (Jan 22, 2017)

erikm said:


> Does the top have any venting? What type of hygrometer? Many of the cheap ones don't work very well in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, some humidity fluctuation throughout the day is also good. Times of high humidity (100% after misting) and times of lower humidiity (don't let it get lower than 65%) are great for both the frogs and the plants. This is often easier to do if you have some ventilation.




No venting on the top. And it is a cheap one I got at Petco. Is there a different one you could recommend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Nope, I don't use one myself. I have tried the cheap ones and they never end up being accurate after a few weeks. I'm not suggesting that yours is not reading accurately, but there is always a chance with the cheap ones. 

I have ventilation in the tops of all of my vivs and also an internal fan in each that dries things out a bit between mistings. This gives some nice humidity fluctuations throughout the day.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Remember - 100% would only happen when you are actively misting and/or it's raining in your vivarium.

80% is totally fine for a viv.

s


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Same opinion here on hygrometers...if you're going to use one, pay the extra bucks for a good one..the cheap ones (although they're not that cheap at some of the big box stores) aren't worth the packaging they're in. If you're misting once or twice a day and the top is tight and the frogs are doing well, your humidity is probably fine.


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree that cheap hygrometers have problems. I can say that mine is directionally accurate, but certainly not sensitive. I'd be willing to wager with a glass top and regular mistings that you have plenty of humidity - especially on the info that the frogs seems happy and healthy. The health of your plants can be a good indicator as well.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

TankAddict1230 said:


> I thought 100 was ideal. Maybe someone else can help us!


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/82159-temperature-longevity.html#post727359 

Lotters et al suggests that even 60% is fine but you are unlikely to get reproduction at that lower level. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Time out: Who the hell told you that you want 100 % humidity? As Scott says, that's raining! That is a recipe for disaster. Seriously, who is the source? They need to be set straight, and quickly.


----------



## buggerdtp (Jan 14, 2014)

I've found that with more plants, the humidity tends to stay higher as well. When my tanks first start out, it is harder to keep the humidity higher than when my tanks are grown in.


----------



## mppp (Feb 5, 2014)

Spagnum moss substrate and plants assist with keeping humidity high. It is winter so mist tanks a bit more than usual. If no condensation on glass then it's not humid enough in there is a simple way of being able to gauge it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mppp said:


> If no condensation on glass then it's not humid enough in there is a simple way of being able to gauge it.


This isn't a great way to judge the humidity content as it more accurately reflects the difference in temperature between the inside and outside of the enclosure. You can have a substrate that is pretty dry and still get condensation on the sides of the enclosure. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

